# Futons in Dubai



## Cav (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if anywhere sells Futons (fold out sofa-beds) in Dubai?

Thanks!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

IKEA Dubai , IKEA Dubai Festival city, IKEA store, IKEA furniture - IKEA


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

second hand: 
http://dubai.dubizzle.com/

(previous link was link to advertisement on dubizzle for some reason?)


----------

